# Normal behavior?



## jambi1214 (Apr 15, 2021)

So our 2 week our lamb seems to be wondering off from mom more. She is nursing and is energetic. Earlier I went into the pasture and she was running back and forth like crazy abnormal for her? She just seemed to be a bit off but then was standing by me fine without being skiddish. Im extra worried since last year we got a new ewe who was a bit neuro. We treated for all the neuro diseases and she improved with permanent damage it seems. But I don't know if there is something I should worry about similar? Is this maniac running normal? She is also nibbling on some grain the she comes across and some grazing. She looks healthy but the behavior is off....
Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2021)

Lambs love to run and play. They will spring in the air too. Eating at grass and feed is normal. Lambs copy what their moms do.


----------



## jambi1214 (Apr 16, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Lambs love to run and play. They will spring in the air too. Eating at grass and feed is normal. Lambs copy what their moms do.


Thanks. Just worried since she seems more frantic running around. Her mom wasn't vaccinated either so worried she could get something I didn't cover or other mentioned issues.... Is the maniac running back and forth (not near mom) ever a worry? She runs up to me a lot but I try and redirect her so there isn't attachment there...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 16, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a friendly lamb. Most of my sheep love to get scratches and petting.


----------

